
37signals Live debuting tomorrow (Tues) at 3pm CDT - pbnaidu
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1178-37signals-live-debuting-tomorrow-tues-at-3pm-cdt
======
hbien
I only caught the last ~5 minutes but man, there were tons of spammers. Here's
some feedback:

* Limit # of times you can submit to chat room per second

* Or autokick someone who repeats himself 10x

~~~
kobs
Justin.tv has those features :-)

------
aaronblohowiak
A short preview: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w94GQyLqfIM>

In all seriousness, I will probably tune in for the first one. Their attitude
is infectious, and it is good to take a dose of that kind of enthusiasm once
in a while.

------
matstc
I thought it was interesting, though most of the answers we already knew.
Maybe they should poll for questions beforehand so they would get better ones.
Maybe a 5 minute editorial-style spiel at the beginning would help make the
Q&A more active.

Good marketing event for sure.

------
ashleyw
Its today, in 1hr 20min from now. :)

